# AFV Tonight?



## galewis (Oct 23, 2001)

Just curious if anyone else experienced any anomalies tonight with a Season Pass that should have recorded America's Funniest Home Videos on ABC.

My HDVR2 was modded using Gunnyman's zipper:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929

The list of What's On in TivoWebPlus does show that tonight's episode was new, first broadcast on 3/3/2006. But TiVo's To Do list says that it didn't record because of the 28-day rule (can't figure that one out because tonight's ep was a first run and I don't find a duplicate listing within 28 days of today).

Anyone else experience any goofiness? Just wondering.


----------



## loganasu (Jan 17, 2005)

It didn't have a problem recording in my house.


----------



## galewis (Oct 23, 2001)

Okay, same problem cropped up again tonight with ER. Didn't record because the same episode was supposedly on within 28 days. But tonight's episode wasn't a rerun ("original air date: 3/16/2006"), and nothing in Upcoming Showings indicates that an episode with the title of "Out on a Limb" is slated for broadcast.

This is getting strange.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

galewis said:


> Okay, same problem cropped up again tonight with ER. Didn't record because the same episode was supposedly on within 28 days. But tonight's episode wasn't a rerun ("original air date: 3/16/2006"), and nothing in Upcoming Showings indicates that an episode with the title of "Out on a Limb" is slated for broadcast.
> 
> This is getting strange.


Both AFV and ER recorded at my house. However, I do have a DirecTV Tivo which uses different guide data.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Both AFV and ER recorded at my house. However, I do have a DirecTV Tivo which uses different guide data.


So how is your guide data different from his? He also has a DTivo.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Wow and I thought it was me!

I have TWO zippered Tivo's. The Hughes SRV-40 with an upgraded drive did not record ER because of the 28 day rule. Odd thing is I swear I looked at the TO DO LIST earlier that evening and it was on there. I also noticed in my ENDPadPLUS log

* ER on [10 KTTC] from 20:59 to 22:00 (Season Pass). So it was scheduled and ready for padding!...right up to the beginning of the show

* Also my Daily Jazz Email shows on the ToDo list that it was scheduled to record.

The second Zippered Tivo - Philips 7000 did record ER as it should have. ODD.


----------



## rjdafoe (Feb 24, 2006)

I have had the same problems with American Idol and one other show that I do not exactly remember what it was, but may have been 24.

I entered the season passes through TivoWebPlus, did anyone else?

Yesterday I went and updated info through the regular Tivo way, just in case it was a problem with TivoWebPlus


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I had this problem with Sopranos on Sunday. Had it queued up with a season pass to record off HBO-HD (HR10-250). Was in the todo list less than hour before show start, but it just didn't start. Worse, it doesn't show up in the recording history...so I have no idea WTF happened.

--chris


----------



## rjdafoe (Feb 24, 2006)

It looks like this might not be a hack problem, but a programming problem. People on the DBS Forums seem to have the problem as well with what I would assume non-hacked units.


----------



## galewis (Oct 23, 2001)

Hm. Welp, maybe we can all compare notes in this thread if other problems crop up. Maybe that way we'll eventually see a pattern (if one exists).

Thanks for the replies, all. Let's hope we find a solution.


----------

